
How to Write Email with Military Precision - iankit17
https://hbr.org/2016/11/how-to-write-email-with-military-precision
======
memexy
Summary of how to write with military precision

> 1\. Subjects with keywords

> 2\. Bottom Line Up Front (BLUF)

> 3\. Be economical

Good article. The examples given are pretty good and demonstrate the points
well.

~~~
iankit17
Thanks for making it in summary. I have been following this from last few
months and works really well.

~~~
memexy
Good to know it's been useful. What's the best way to get started? Do you
consciously try to remind yourself of these points?

~~~
iankit17
In starting I used, but with time things has changed. These points are awesome
to start with later on you will add your own flavour to this process.

------
combatentropy
For years I've been following Bottom Line Up Front (BLUF) but I call it the
Inverted Pyramid, because I learned it from journalism. Whatever you call it,
I wish all followed it.

A lot of people at work, especially leaders, do the opposite: background
first. I wonder if they think we'll reject the idea unless they warm us up to
it.

------
odysseus
The bottom line up front, I agree with. But I'm not sure why I would use giant
ACTION KEYWORDS like "DECISION" or "COORD" in any of my subject lines, ever.

Why would you want to lend a cold, impersonal, robotic tone to your email?

I find it more effective to just write a concise subject in the form of a
question. Include the question mark. No caps. If it hasn't been responded to,
perhaps resend with "(second attempt)" at the beginning of the subject.

------
culopatin
Off topic but why does a site like this one that seems to have pretty smart
people driving them limits what characters I can use for password? Sounds
crazy.

------
blakesterz
My writing (especially in emails) is just TERRIBLE lately. Twice last week I
used "You're" instead of "Your" and noticed after I hit send. I don't know
what's happening to me, other than writing to fast, but I just can not write
like I once could now.

~~~
combatentropy
> writing to fast

Writing too fast strikes again!

~~~
anoncake
No, they wrote to avoid eating. Then their writing suffered because they're
hungry.

